# DX Bootlogos



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Was scrolling thru my bookmarks and thought I'd share one. They have a variety and all are installed in recovery.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/motorola-x-rooting-roms-hacks/40880-m-logo-replacement-area.html

You have to be registered to download though, hopefully that's not an issue.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I've used a custom boot logo for ages. If you want it, here is mine: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/114466/Sharks2.zip Its the San Jose Sharks logo with a solid teal background. Hockey season starts in about a month (preseason at least). Gotta get that teal pumping through my veins! Just flash it in recovery.


----------



## rickkane (Jun 14, 2011)

Go Shaaaaaaaaaarks!


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else have a bootlogo for to share?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

There's a thread in the theme section on this. 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=208


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"PatHoge said:


> There's a thread in the theme section on this.
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=208


Very nice. Thanks for the link to that. I usually only browse the cyanogen theme section and missed that topic


----------

